# Introduction "My Vivs"



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello everybody !!

I'm new here and i'm new to frog keeping. Been reading a way lot here for the past few weeks (months), my eyes are about to blow . Good reading here !!

Ok so i have no experience at all with frogs so i'm here to learn a lot 

These are my vivs ... i have kept them very simple ...

(This is one side of the room)









(Details of some vivs)













































The other side of the room is under construction 

I already have a few reed frogs and FF cultures y other cultures doing well. Hopefully i will have my first dendros in little time 

Brian


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

brian said:


>


I love this door. It gives me ideas.

Did you happen to construct it? If so, could you tell us what components you used?


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

New to frog keeping and new to the site!! Wow, you've got a great amount of time and tanks already. Sounds like another person in hooked


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Thats a 28" tall viv (No frogs yet). Well there was 6 pieces of glass (normal glass) dumped in my brothers garaje, so i decide to give them a good use. I didn't even had to cut them  ... they had a perfect measure !!

As for the front sliding door i used plexiglass, just might switch it with glass too. Lets see if it dosen't bend in short time. Used "U" aluminium for sliding the door. This viv is FF proof and i like it.

ExoTerras viv look beautiful but i hate them because of this. With ExoTerras 80 FF goes in and 30 find their way out  Though after securing door gaps and vents only a few get out.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

welcome to the board, nice tanks, what do you keep in each one?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

brian said:


> Thats a 28" tall viv (No frogs yet). Well there was 6 pieces of glass (normal glass) dumped in my brothers garaje, so i decide to give them a good use. I didn't even had to cut them  ... they had a perfect measure !!
> 
> As for the front sliding door i used plexiglass, just might switch it with glass too. Lets see if it dosen't bend in short time. Used "U" aluminium for sliding the door. This viv is FF proof and i like it.
> 
> ExoTerras viv look beautiful but i hate them because of this. With ExoTerras 80 FF goes in and 30 find their way out  Though after securing door gaps and vents only a few get out.


Nice work Brian.
I have found I have less escaped fly`s if I use the Melanogaster`s than the Hydei.
The Hydei climb straight for the top as soon as they get dumped in and always find a way out.
Not so much with the others.

John


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

can we get some close up pics of the sliding door system please as it has given me some great ideas. I feel another tank build coming on hehe.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Nice work Brian.
> I have found I have less escaped fly`s if I use the Melanogaster`s than the Hydei.
> The Hydei climb straight for the top as soon as they get dumped in and always find a way out.
> Not so much with the others.
> ...


Yeah I mostly use wingless melanos and Turkish Gliders - there's a tradeoff; all my frogs are egg feeders so there are lotsa broms in the tanks, the wingless melanos don't really escape at all but they fall into the broms like crazy and drown in the axils, so much that it looks like they're filled with ff's, the gliders don't get stuck in the brom water too much at all, seems like they can jump out, but they escape like crazy


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Julio, i have ... (All are african frogs)  

Each species in a diferent viv !!!

1.2.0 Hyperolius Argus
1.1.0 Leptopelis Vermiculatus
0.0.1 Afrixalus (haven't exact id)
0.0.1 Hyperolius (haven exact id)
0.0.1 Kassina Maculata
0.0.2 Hyperolius fusciventris

gschump79, i take some pics tomorrow (day time)... here in the Canary Islands (Atlantic islands near Sahara desert) its night now  Though the system i've used is pretty simple.

Brian


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

brian said:


> Julio, i have ... (All are african frogs)
> 
> Each species in a diferent viv !!!
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard.... nice collection! You NEED to post pics of them


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Love your tanks! Question....where did you find the wood in some of your tanks? The curvy ones. I've been looking for them and have not found a source! Thanks and welcome!


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

thanks Brian


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Wickerstone, here are two posible sources for you ....

(Not sure if these type of links are allowed)

Supplies | Food Fruit Flies Supplies Vivarium Terrarium Moss Habitats | Wood Vine Cork Tubes | Consultation Sales by Vivarium Concepts

Real jungle vines for use in reptile terrariums and vivariums

Mine are the "Sorong Island Curvy Lianas" type of jungle liana !!


Brian


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

gschump79 here are some details of the door system, quite simple !!


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

pics help out a bunch thanks Brian. Keep up the great work


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Well here are just a few pics of the frogs ... Sorry for the quality of the pics, crapy cam !!

Leptopelis Vermiculatus...




























Hyperolius Argus...



















Hyperolius Fusciventris (spot him out)  ...










Afrixalus Fornasini ... (I id him/her) 










These guys are beautiful, but can't wait to get hands on dendros. They are not available in shops here (little demand i supose), have to get them from inland. Theres only one breeder here and due to some kind of incident he lost them all    .


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Wrong id on the "Hyperolius Fusciventris" i think its a Translucent Reed Frog (Hyperolius pusillus) ...










Its about an inch and its mate is half an inch. You can see their "guts" at night when they get those translucent bellies on the glass


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoa! Where did you get those beautiful frogs? Btw welcome to the board.


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you kingnicky101, well i realized i had to fill in my location info 

I'm living in Tenerife an island of the Canary Islands, North-West coast of Africa, near Sahara desert 

My frog dealer told me they were WC (Wild Captive) !!


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ahh. So that's how you got those beautiful frogs.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Beautiful frogs!


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Well its been a hard long wait for my first PDF to arrive  

This is what has came in so far ... 

0.0.3 Tinctorius "Citronella" (2 NO-DOT / 1 DOT)
1.1.0 Auratus "Calobre" (Blue morph)
1.1.0 Leucomelas
0.0.2 Phyllobates Vittatus

Lets see if i´m able to take them some pics. Loving them all


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

definitely get some pics up dude!


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry for the crapy pics... crapy cam = crapy pics 

Tinctorius "Citronella"




























D. Leucomelas (These guys are still a bit shy)




























D. Auratus "Calobre" (Blue Morph)




























Phyllobates Vittatus

(Imposible to take any pics from these. They are still quit small and very very shy) 

Lets see if they settle down, and get use to their new home.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I really like those vivs and your frogs look plump and happy


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

> your frogs look plump and happy


I hope thats enough for them to start breeding soon !!!


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

I was wondering if i was id right my blue auratus ... are they "Calobre" morph ?


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

I have no idea, but they sure are beautiful! How shy or bold are they? I've heared that the blue auratus are very shy, but they look bold in your pictures. Hence the question...


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Suzanne, these ones are quite bold, maybe because they are adults or subadults. Not sure if younger blue auratus are more shy. They have two clear active moments during the day, that is morning and afternoon, and they move alot around the viv.


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

> (Imposible to take any pics from these. They are still quit small and very very shy)


Well finally got a pic of her (i hope female) ...










Really love those orange stripes !!


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

great photos. i agree wih the masses, ha sliding door viv is really nice.


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice looking frogs


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you for your replies !!

I actually keeping 2 white tree frogs (Litoria Caerulea) in the sliding door viv, i like big chubby looking frogs


----------



## Herpetology101 (Jan 14, 2010)

eos said:


> Welcome aboard.... nice collection! You NEED to post pics of them


agreed, are you using any other forumns


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

> are you using any other forumns


I suppose thats a question  ... No, just posting here my froggy things for the moment !!

May i ask why ?


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

very very nice frogs and setups you have.. We hope some days to have a frogs room and variety as yours!! Very very nice


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks pealdrums !!

Today i got an adult P. Vittatus female from a friend. One of my two frogs is a male and its calling. Hope to get them breeding soon


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Lovely darts! Decent tanks too. I love Tincts. They have so many great looking morphs


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Its been a time, so lets update with some photos ...

ExoTerra fan ... yes i think so


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice.. what are in those big exo's on the right?


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

> Nice.. what are in those big exo's on the right?


Thanks !! ... Well they are the latest vivs to come into the room, so they are still in construction. 

My plan is to have a group of arboreal dendros. Any suggestions ???


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks like you have really been at it the last few years!! Your tanks look very nice. Any tads/frogs from your P. Vittatus?


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

> Any tads/frogs from your P. Vittatus?


Well im not lucky with my P. Vittatus, this question is still hanging, though they do have clutch of eggs from time to time.

Maybe another male is a good idea for them to compete


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow. Your collection is coming along nicely. I like how much open space you have in your vivs.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Any breeding successes?

Thanks for the awesome pics.


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank to all 



> Any breeding successes?


Well not really, although i purchase my first frogs very young about a year acnd half ago, i think they should have been more prolific breeding. (Cits and vittatus)

My current frog list ...

2.1.0 Tinc Citronella
1.1.0 P. Vittatus
0.0.2 Auratus Calobre
0.0.2 Azureus
0.0.3 Tinc Alanis F1


----------

